# Rabbits in the rain



## 7707fran (Oct 8, 2014)

My rabbits are 6 now and until the summer were house rabbits. Due to a move of house and a new baby we have built them housing outside. It's currently belting it down with rain outside and one of my bunnies is sat out in the rain, and has been for ages. She has access to the undercover run and hideaway but nevertheless is sat in the rain... Is this bad??? Do bunnies like rain or will it make her poorly? I'm sure it's a new sensation for her but I don't want her to get sick :confused5:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there!  Welcome to the forum.

We have three sets of rabbits outside, in different set ups, but none of them get wet.

One set up is a three sided walk-in enclosure with roof. When the rain is driving in, and when it is very cold, we have full height covers on the front, that we can drop down and clip in place. We also use bungee clips across the drop down covers, to hold them in place. The enclosure sits on concrete, and is sealed, to stop water leaking in. The rabbits never get wet.

The second set up is a 2 storey six foot hutch attached to a large run by Runaround tubing.

Again, the hutches have clear plastic drop down covers that can clip in place. They are rolled up/dropped down as needed. The run has corrugated plastic covers on top to protect against the rain, that have a generous overhang.

In the colder weather, we also used a large tarpaulin, to protect three sides. That keeps rain etc out well, as the forth side faces the house.

The third set up is hutch/run one level combo.

It has a wooden framed/plastic corrugate cover to the roof, and covers that drop down to keep bad weather out.

We also use silver backed beach mats to help insulate in the cold weather, and keep sun out in the summer.

Can I suggest that you look at improving the weatherproofing of your set up in some way - tarpaulin works well. Especially as your bunnies are getting older, and are used to being house buns.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

My girl is also 6 and was sat in the rain watching me make her dinner. Some rabbits really don't mind the rain and their coats don't get saturated easily because of the guard hairs. Fancy coats angoras and cashmere fur etc is quiet different. 

I agree with Summer, a complete roof and a side on the prevailing wind would be benifical especially as your bunnies won't be used to bad weather, just be careful not to create a greenhouse. 

It's worth buying some straw for winter as its better at insulating, vet bed is also great, a snuggle safe which are often on offer on amazon and also a water bottle insulator are all good investments.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't worry - rabbits are waterproof 

Their coat allows rain to slide off the top coat like water off a duck's back. Which is why so many of them seem to enjoy sitting in the rain.

I used to be worried when I had Rex rabbits, as they don't have the waterproof top-coat, but they would also choose to sit out in a shower, and even their shorter coats still kept the rain from penetrating through to the skin. What they didn't have was waterproof feet though, so I had to watch for their paws getting saturated.

If wild rabbits were scared they'd melt in the rain, we'd not have so many of them! :biggrin:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> It's worth buying some straw for winter as its better at insulating


I discovered by accident that long coated rabbits such as Lionheads, Angoras and Cashmeres, are better off on straw as it makes a good base that doesn't tangle into the coat.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I use a clear plastic tarpaulin over my run, the run is 8 ft wide by 7ft long so it's a big tarp! It has eyelets so i bungee cord it down to the mesh so it doesn't blow away in the wind. These 2 love sitting out in the rain on top of their shelter


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Don't worry - rabbits are waterproof
> 
> Their coat allows rain to slide off the top coat like water off a duck's back. Which is why so many of them seem to enjoy sitting in the rain.
> 
> ...


I think it's best to be more careful with older rabbits, as arthritis is likely to set in, which will be even more painful in the rain.

Also, the wildies have cosy burrows to hide in.


----------

